# Comment calculer ce contrat



## Zolie (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Un PE me contacte pour la garde de son enfant en temps plein du lundi au jeudi avec qqes vendredis.
Apparemment il y en a où il ne travaillera pas et donc gardera son petit.
Seulement comment calculer ce contrat du coup?.
C'est  la 1ère  fois que j'ai  ce cas de figure. 

"Nous aurons à priori besoin d'une garde de 9h à 18h (voir 18h30) du lundi au jeudi. Pour les vendredi c'est + compliqué car nous avons parfois nos vendredi de libres mais pas toutes les semaines. Nous pouvons l'anticiper au moins un mois à l'avance. J'avoue que comme c'est notre premier enfant et notre première recherche d'assistante maternelle, j'ai compris que la rémunération était mensualisée sur la base d'un temps de garde lissé, mais je ne sais pas ce qui est possible pour prévoir une garde à temps plein mais finalement ne pas faire garder notre bébé quelques vendredi.
Dans tous les cas ça ferait au moins 35h de garde par semaine."

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

Le contrat proposé n'est pas un temps plein. Un temps plein c'est 45h semaine.

Là au mini sans les vendredis c'est 38h.

Avec un vendredi, en comptant une fin d'accueil à 18h30, on passe à 47.50h semaine...

Donc 2.50h majorées. 

A vous de voir si ça vous interesse, si vous souhaitez travailler autant, pourquoi pas proposer un vendredi max par mois off ? 

Ensuite est-ce un contrat en année complète ?  Ou non ?


----------



## Zolie (12 Juillet 2022)

Coucou 
Ben ce sera un contrat à  temps plein 3 semaines sur 4 .
Il n'y  aura qu'un  vendredi dans le mois ou elle gardera le bébé. 
Du coup pour le calcul de la mensualisation il faut mettre une semaine à 38h et 3 semaines à  47h50 ?.
Cela ne me dérange pas de travailler autant, faut que je vois aussi à  ne pas dépasser les 2250h


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir je vous inviterais à mensualiser les vendredis les PE en ont besoin donc vous faites comme vous avez noté vous stabilotez sur un calendrier à prendre ou à laisser parce que "ptête ben qu'oui ptête ben qu'non" c'est justement NON votre calcul est le bon et les HM à 25% après on regrette de ne rendre que 10% ou 15% ! bonne fin de soirée ...


----------

